# Is [Deactivated Indefinitely] = [Permanent Deactivation] = [Account Deleted]=[Failed Logon] ???



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Under US constitution, when ppl failed to report to work to earn a living, do you think they were deactivated or failed to logon? Is there anything called [equal access] for rideshare driver(s)? Can rideshare drivers considered a class of social workers or plaintiff because ppl failed to logon to make a living?

Could someone with good functional vehicle(s), no points from traffic court, no outstanding traffic citations, with high star rating in the system be wrongfully deactivated by the logon button?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep, George Washington personally declared that illegal.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Under US constitution, when ppl failed to report to work to earn a living, do you think they were deactivated or failed to logon? Is there anything called [equal access] for rideshare driver(s)? Can rideshare drivers considered a class of social workers or plaintiff because ppl failed to logon to make a living?
> 
> Could someone with good functional vehicle(s), no points from traffic court, no outstanding traffic citations, with high star rating in the system be wrongfully deactivated by the logon button?


Yes you have been.....
Go find something else to do !


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It was something you actually did. Think hard and see if you remember it and report back to us so we can analyze.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Under US constitution, when ppl failed to report to work to earn a living, do you think they were deactivated or failed to logon?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The login button is coming to get you. Please go hide in the janitor closet. You will be safe there, I promise.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Just a random piece of advice. Actually read legal agreements in the future.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yes you have been.....
> Go find something else to do !


While big button was chased, it vowed "I shall return". Can all the deactivated zombies say so " We shall return"?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

= Blessing in disguise


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Remember that bunny with the pancake on it's head ?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The intra-day and 3-month daily charts all point to downward movement. Pessimism is brewing???


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Under US constitution, when ppl failed to report to work to earn a living, do you think they were deactivated or failed to logon? Is there anything called [equal access] for rideshare driver(s)? Can rideshare drivers considered a class of social workers or plaintiff because ppl failed to logon to make a living?
> 
> Could someone with good functional vehicle(s), no points from traffic court, no outstanding traffic citations, with high star rating in the system be wrongfully deactivated by the logon button?


Under the Constitution....

It's the logon buttons fault.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You have been terminated, liquidated, and excommunicated - aka promoted to rider.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Yep, George Washington personally declared that illegal.


This is true, right after he finished off a bowl of America's finest weed passed to him by Martha.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> Yep, George Washington personally declared that illegal.


George Washington preferred Uber Boat !


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

In Uber's opinion your right between a incurable leper and a curable leper


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cynical post.


----------

